# Sandwiches



## Diego Lopez

La palabra "sandwiches" va acentuada?

¿sandwiches/sándwiches?

Gracias


----------



## Cristina.

Sí.
Sándwich :
Emparedado, bocadillo hecho dos rebanadas de pan de molde rellenas de fiambre, queso o vegetales: _como ten__ía prisa comió un sándwich en la estación._ || _amer._ *bocadillo.* u pl. sándwiches.

A mí no me gusta que se acentúen los barbarismos/extranjerismos .
http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=sandwich


----------



## manolo-

yo no creo que lleve acento, porque es un anglicismo, y creo que las palabras extrangeras permanecen como estan.
un saludo.


----------



## María Madrid

La RAE sí la recoge acentuada en el diccionario. Personalmente me acabo de enterar. Han debido de desistir del invento aquél de "sangüis" o algo así.

*sándwich*. Voz tomada del inglés _sandwich _—pronunciada corrientemente [sánduich o sánguich]— que designa el conjunto de dos o más rebanadas de pan, normalmente de molde, entre las que se ponen distintos alimentos. En español debe escribirse con tilde por ser palabra llana acabada en consonante distinta de _-n_ o _-s_ (→</SPAN> tilde2, 1.1.2)_._ Su plural es _sándwiches_ (→</SPAN> plural, 1i): _«Toma té puro y come sándwiches de paté»_ (Serrano _Vida_ [Chile 1995]). Esta es la forma mayoritariamente usada por los hablantes cultos en todo el ámbito hispánico, aunque en algunos países americanos, especialmente en Colombia, Venezuela, Chile y el Perú, circulan adaptaciones como _sánduche_ o _sánguche,_ más propias de registros coloquiales y desaconsejadas en favor de la unidad. Con este mismo sentido, existe la palabra española _emparedado,_ puesta en circulación en el último tercio del siglo xix, cuyo uso es preferible al anglicismo: _«Me encontré instalada en una cafetería ante un enorme emparedado y un vaso de leche»_ (Allende _Eva_ [Chile 1987]).

_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005_
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_ 

Saludos,


----------



## lamartus

manolo- said:


> Yo no creo que lleve acento, porque es un anglicismo, y creo que las palabras extranjeras permanecen como están.
> Un saludo.



Manolo, vale que no tengas teclado con tilde (en este mismo sitio te indican cómo conseguirla con distintos teclados) pero ¡las mayúsculas, muchacho!  
Recuerda que hay mucha gente aprendiendo castellano en este foro y debemos tratar de ser lo más estrictos posible cuando escribimos para no confundir a nadie.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Me pregunto si mucha gente utiliza la palabra _sándwich_: yo siempre he optado por la versión descriptiva y digo *bocadillo de pan Bimbo*. Por aquí se oye mucho dicho así.


----------



## lamartus

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Me pregunto si mucha gente utiliza la palabra _sándwich_: yo siempre he optado por la versión descriptiva y digo *bocadillo de pan Bimbo*. Por aquí se oye mucho dicho así.



Es curioso como lo del pan Bimbo y lo del clinex/klinex? domina todo. Un ejemplo perfecto de cómo identificar la parte por el todo.

Por aquí uso sándwich y lo tengo bastante oído. Oye, y eso de bikini (lo que por aquí es un _mixto_: jamón y queso a la plancha) que he visto mucho en Castellón ¿no va más allá?

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Cristina.

No, Tradu, en los Madriles  se identifica sándwich (lo he visto siempre sin tilde en los restaurantes y bocadillerías tipo 'Rodilla') con el pan Bimbo,  y los bocadillos  con  el pan normal, de corteza


----------



## María Madrid

Yo creo que lo de pan Bimbo es un uso muy doméstico, no creo que lo usara nunca en una cafetería. Saludos,


----------



## Fernando

Yo también digo mucho lo de "bocadillo de pan Bimbo", pero con más frecuencia "sándwich", cuyo triunfo en castellano me parece milagroso, dado que no hay quien lo pronuncie bien.

Yo creo pronunciar "san-uich", pero muchas veces "san-ui".


----------



## alexacohen

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Me pregunto si mucha gente utiliza la palabra _sándwich_: yo siempre he optado por la versión descriptiva y digo *bocadillo de pan Bimbo*. Por aquí se oye mucho dicho así.


 
Y por aquí... también "bocata de pan de molde", pero menos. 
Y mira que debe haber marcas de pan de molde, pero yo soy incapaz de recordar ninguna.
Falta saber qué diría el conde de Sandwich cuando viese que le hemos puesto una tilde a su muy británico apellido.


----------



## Marcelot

Comentarios sobre Argentina: La palabra "bocadillo" no se utiliza, sólo "sándwich" (creo que siempre lo había visto sin tilde).
"Emparedado" se puede oír en algún programa extranjero pero no es común.
Bimbo tampoco se usa... acabo de ver que el grupo es mexicano .

Saludos de compañero que, etimológicamente, es "aquél con el que se comparte el pan" (del latín _cum_ con + _panis_ pan) .


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

María Madrid said:


> Yo creo que lo de pan Bimbo es un uso muy doméstico, no creo que lo usara nunca en una cafetería. Saludos,


 
Bueno, sí, tienes razón: aquí igual. Me refería al uso cotidiano de la palabra.

De todos modos, veo que en el resto de España quizás sí haya calado más lo de _sándwich_ que por aquí. ¿Sabéis? En Barcelona sólo lo he oído una vez y recuerdo que me sonó de lo más pedante... 

Lamartus: llamar _bikini_ a los _mixtos_ es muy de aquí. ¿Conocéis la sala *Bikini*? (local musical y discoteca); pues al parecer eran especialistas en este tipo de bocadillo por allá los años sesenta, y así quedó el nombre.

Por cierto, me acabo de acordar de las _sandwicheras_ y he buscado la palabra en la RAE, sin éxito.


----------



## manolo-

La verdad es que yo sandwich no lo uso mucho uso mas pan de molde o algo asi.
Mi abuela lo pronuncia sanguix(la "u" va con dieresis)
Y perdonadme las tildes


----------



## Jellby

Cristina. said:


> A mí no me gusta que se acentúen los barbarismos/extranjerismos.



Siempre puedes mantener la grafía original, pero entonces debes escribrlo en cursiva.


----------



## manolo-

Jellby said:


> Siempre puedes mantener la grafía original, pero entonces debes escribrlo en cursiva.


 
Y si lo escribes a mano tambien tendria que ser en cursiva???


----------



## Betildus

Mi Larousse dice: (sin tilde)
SANDWICH n. m. (voz inglesa). Bocadillo.

Saludos


----------



## manolo-

Betildus said:


> Mi Larousse dice: (sin tilde)
> SANDWICH n. m. (voz inglesa). Bocadillo.
> 
> Saludos


 
Siiii lo que yo deciaa jejeje


----------



## María Madrid

manolo- said:


> Y si lo escribes a mano tambien tendria que ser en cursiva???


Comillas. Saludos,


----------



## NEGRO-JILOTEPEC

María Madrid said:


> Yo creo que lo de pan Bimbo es un uso muy doméstico, no creo que lo usara nunca en una cafetería. Saludos,


 
Mirad que curioso, acá en México atodo el pan de caja la gente le dice pan Bimbo aunque sea de otra marca como Wonder u otro, no pensé que hubiera Bimbo en España.

Negro


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

NEGRO-JILOTEPEC said:


> Mirad que curioso, acá en México atodo el pan de caja la gente le dice pan Bimbo aunque sea de otra marca como Wonder u otro, no pensé que hubiera Bimbo en España.
> 
> Negro


 
Pues sí: aquí ocurre lo mismo. Hay otras marcas, o marcas genéricas de supermercado, pero casi todo el mundo llama al pan de molde "pan Bimbo".

Cuando yo era pequeña había oído *pan inglés* (sobre todo si era de panadería) pero creo que ya nadie habla de *pan inglés*. ¿A vosotros os suena? Ahora en las panaderías, para no decir "Bimbo" (que queda muy mal...) se pide *pan de molde*.


----------



## Antpax

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Pues sí: aquí ocurre lo mismo. Hay otras marcas, o marcas genéricas de supermercado, pero casi todo el mundo llama al pan de molde "pan Bimbo".
> 
> Cuando yo era pequeña había oído *pan inglés* (sobre todo si era de panadería) pero creo que ya nadie habla de *pan inglés*. ¿A vosotros os suena? Ahora en las panaderías, para no decir "Bimbo" (que queda muy mal...) se pide *pan de molde*.


 
Hola:

La verdad es que lo de pan inglés no me suena, por aquí se dice lo que comentas de "pan de molde", aunque sigue siendo muy habitual lo de "pan Bimbo" (por no hablar de los *bimbollos*, que merecería su hilo aparte).

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Marcelot

A mí sí que me suena "pan inglés", pero claro, uno tiene tantos años .

En Argentina también existe el pan francés .

Saludos de panadero _(pero no el ser humano sino el vegetal )._


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Marcelot said:


> A mí sí que me suena "pan inglés", pero claro, uno tiene tantos años .
> 
> En Argentina también existe el pan francés .
> 
> Saludos de panadero _(pero no el ser humano sino el vegetal )._


 
¿Te refieres a las *baguettes* o es otro concepto de pan?


----------



## María Madrid

Bueno, hay una estupenda variedad de pan Bimbo que se llama pan inglés... No sé si verá bien tan pequeño, pero os aseguro que eso pone. Saludos,


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Muy "cuco" tu post, María


----------



## Cristina.

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Pues sí: aquí ocurre lo mismo. Hay otras marcas, o marcas genéricas de supermercado, pero casi todo el mundo llama al pan de molde "pan Bimbo".
> Como curiosidad, bimbo en italiano significa nene, niño,crío,  no creo que tenga nada que ver.
> 
> Cuando yo era pequeña había oído *pan inglés* (sobre todo si era de panadería) pero creo que ya nadie habla de *pan inglés*. ¿A vosotros os suena?  Ahora en las panaderías, para no decir "Bimbo" (que queda muy mal...) se pide *pan de molde*.


----------



## JABON

Hola a todos:

Aquí es usual verlo escrito sin tilde, en algunos lugares y algunas publicaciones lo escriben con tilde.
Pocos ocupan emparedado y cuando el susodicho tentempié está falto de pollo, queso, jamón o lo que sea, algunos estudiantes dicen *panwich.
*
Aquí existe el *pan de caja* que me imagino es el mismo pan de molde.

Desde hace años se vende el pan Bimbo en distintas variedades.

El pan francés no se confunde con el baguette.

Saludos


----------



## Marcelot

Tradu: Me has  con el "otro concepto de pan" (pareces argentina ).

No, no son _baguettes._
El pan francés en Argentina es relativamente similar a un viena (en Andalucía) antes de que entre en fase de transformación bipolar .

¡JABON!
¿Existe el pan francés en El Salvador?

Saludos de buenas migas .


----------



## Argótide

Holas:
Sé que este hilo tiene que ver con sandwiches y no con bocadillos, pero quiero compartir con ustedes la primera vez que vi la palabra "bocadillo" en un menú español (estábamos en Galicia). Iba yo con un amigo italiano que no habla español, y me dijo que eligiera yo algo que comer porque él no entendía nada. 
Yo pensé que el "bocadillo" de queso era una especie de *botana *(tapa) y decidí ordenar cuatro "para picar" además de otras cosas en el menú. Cuando hice el pedido, la señora que me atendió me miró raro y no supe por qué... hasta que empezaron a llegar platillos y más platillos y se nos llenó la mesa. ¡Jajajj, ya no sabíamos qué hacer con tanta comida! ("Menos mal que tú sí sabes español," me dijo el italiano irónicamente.)


----------



## JABON

Marcelot said:


> Tradu: Me has  con el "otro concepto de pan" (pareces argentina ).
> 
> No, no son _baguettes._
> El pan francés en Argentina es relativamente similar a un viena (en Andalucía) antes de que entre en fase de transformación bipolar .
> 
> ¡JABON!
> ¿Existe el pan francés en El Salvador?
> 
> Saludos de buenas migas .



Pues claro, he preguntado a personas con más años y esta denominación ya existía por lo menos a principios del siglo XX.

Aunque se consume la tortilla de maíz desde tiempos inmemoriales y me atrevo a decir que más que el pan como acompañamiento de las diferentes comidas, pero el pan ha ido cobrando terreno.

Hoy se produce pan fránces de varios tipos de harinas, formas y tamaños.

Saludos


----------



## Betildus

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> ¿Te refieres a las *baguettes* o es otro concepto de pan?


Tradu, el pan francés ó pan batido ó marraqueta es este:


----------



## kolya97

En Venezuela decimos "sánduche" .


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Betildus said:


> Tradu, el pan francés ó pan batido ó marraqueta es este:


 
Gracias por la aclaración, querida Betildus: por aquí también hay panes similares (¿alguien tiene presente el cuadro de Dalí?) Los solemos llamar "pan de payés".


----------



## Violeta.74

Argótide said:


> Holas:
> Sé que este hilo tiene que ver con sandwiches y no con bocadillos, pero quiero compartir con ustedes la primera vez que vi la palabra "bocadillo" en un menú español (estábamos en Galicia). Iba yo con un amigo italiano que no habla español, y me dijo que eligiera yo algo que comer porque él no entendía nada.
> Yo pensé que el "bocadillo" de queso era una especie de *botana *(tapa) y decidí ordenar cuatro "para picar" además de otras cosas en el menú. Cuando hice el pedido, la señora que me atendió me miró raro y no supe por qué... hasta que empezaron a llegar platillos y más platillos y se nos llenó la mesa. ¡Jajajj, ya no sabíamos qué hacer con tanta comida! ("Menos mal que tú sí sabes español," me dijo el italiano irónicamente.)


 
Jajajaja! Si, suele suceder 

En México y al menos en mi región, los sandwiches son los emparedados, con pan de caja (el bimbo). Pero los bocadillos, son la botana que se ofrecen en una reunión y siempre concluí que se llamaban así por el tamaño; pequeños para comerse de un sólo bocado.


----------



## María Madrid

Botanas son canapés?


----------



## HUMBERT0

*botana.* f. Comida ligera que se sirve como acompañamiento       de bebidas [DRAE: aperitivo, piscolabis, tapa].


----------



## María Madrid

Gracias, ya veo que había interpretado mal el mensaje de Violeta. Saludos,


----------



## HUMBERT0

Violeta.74 said:


> Jajajaja! Si, suele suceder
> 
> En México y al menos en mi región, los sandwiches son los emparedados, con pan de caja (el bimbo). Pero los bocadillos, son la botana que se ofrecen en una reunión y siempre concluí que se llamaban así por el tamaño; pequeños para comerse de un sólo bocado.


Aunque emparedaros sólo se escucha en las traducciones de películas, o programas de televisión. Todos decimos sándwiches (de pan bimbo claro).


----------



## Betildus

Argótide said:


> Holas:
> Yo pensé que el "bocadillo" de queso era una especie de *botana *(tapa) y decidí ordenar cuatro "para picar" además de otras cosas en el menú. Cuando hice el pedido, la señora que me atendió me miró raro y no supe por qué... hasta que empezaron a llegar platillos y más platillos y se nos llenó la mesa. ¡Jajajj, ya no sabíamos qué hacer con tanta comida! ("Menos mal que tú sí sabes español," me dijo el italiano irónicamente.)


Pensándolo bien, acá usamos mal el término sandwich, ya que no se trata de un simple "bocadillo" para nosotros tampoco. Deberíamos llamarle EMPAREDADO y con mayúsculas ya que son, generalmente, enormes.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

El pan de caja generalmente es pan Bimbo. Hay otras marcas que originalmente entraron a competir (Sunbeam, Wonder) pero a final de cuentas acabaron vendiendo (a Bimbo) por no poder quitarle ni una pequeña parte del mercado. La fuerza de este grupo es su sistema de distribución.

Algunas tiendas de autoservicio tienen sus propias marcas, pero en realidad no compiten con Bimbo.

Me he dado cuenta que en cada ciudad un pan francés es diferente.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola,

En Perú no utilizamos el término *emparedado* (aunque, como mencionaron, en algunas películas o series dobladas lo utilicen y se entienda), usamos *sándwich* o "*sánguche*". El cual se hace con *pan de molde* (aunque también con otros tipos de pan, como el francés).

Atentamente,


----------



## ToñoTorreón

ERASMO_GALENO said:


> Hola,
> 
> En Perú no utilizamos el término *emparedado* (aunque, como mencionaron, en algunas películas o series dobladas lo utilicen y se entienda), usamos *sándwich* o "*sánguche*". El cual se hace con *pan de molde* (aunque también con otros tipos de pan, como el francés).
> 
> Atentamente,


 
Ah, es que en México si lo haces con pan francés ya no es sandwich, es una torta o un lonche (dependiendo de la ciudad).


----------



## Argótide

ToñoTorreón said:


> Ah, es que en México si lo haces con pan francés ya no es sandwich, es una torta o un lonche (dependiendo de la ciudad).



Yo tenía entendido que se le dicen  "lonches" a las tortas solamente en Guadalajara. ¿Hay más sitios donde se usa "lonche"?  ¿En Torreón?


----------



## mirx

Argótide said:


> Yo tenía entendido que se le dicen "lonches" a las tortas solamente en Guadalajara. ¿Hay más sitios donde se usa "lonche"? ¿En Torreón?


 
En Durango se usuan las dos formas, sin embargo hay *loncherías* y no torterías.

Ahora, un lonche puede ser cualquier cosa comestible, aunque por la facilidad y la comodidad con la que se preparan los sandwiches estos se han quedado con el nombre. Así entonces, para mí un lonche son los sandwiches.

Y la verdad no creo que en México haya tanta dificultad para pronunciar la palabra, sólo la gente muy mayor o de zonas muy rurales tiene problemas. Tienden a decir sangüich, sangüis, changüis y demás.

Siempre la he visto y escrito como el Larrouse de Betildus, sin acento. Y así la seguiré escribiendo.

Saludos.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Sí, aquí son lonches o tortas, cualquiera de los dos. Las que más me gustan son de carnitas con aguacate. Le ponen un aguacate entero a cada una, imagínate.

Si vienen a Torreón, los invito a las tortas de Don Paco.


----------



## Argótide

mirx said:


> En Durango se usuan las dos formas, sin embargo hay *loncherías* y no torterías.
> 
> Ahora, un lonche puede ser cualquier cosa comestible, aunque por la facilidad y la comodidad con la que se preparan los sandwiches estos se han quedado con el nombre. Así entonces, para mí un lonche son los sandwiches.



Las loncherías en BC son restaurancillos que ofrecen _comida corrida_, y no hacen tortas.  Nunca he visto escrito "tortería" donde se especializan en las tortas, sino que las llaman simplemente "Tortas El Pazguato (o lo que sea)".



ToñoTorreón said:


> Sí, aquí son lonches o tortas, cualquiera de los dos. Las que más me gustan son de carnitas con aguacate. Le ponen un aguacate entero a cada una, imagínate.
> 
> Si vienen a Torreón, los invito a las tortas de Don Paco.



 ¡Yo me apunto pa' una de carnitas con aguacate! A ver si un día se me hace conocer Torreón en particular y Coahuila en general... 
Gracias por la invitación.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Argótide said:


> Las loncherías en BC son restaurancillos que ofrecen _comida corrida_, y no hacen tortas. Nunca he visto escrito "tortería" donde se especializan en las tortas, sino que las llaman simplemente "Tortas El Pazguato (o lo que sea)".
> 
> 
> 
> ¡Yo me apunto pa' una de carnitas con aguacate! A ver si un día se me hace conocer Torreón en particular y Coahuila en general...
> Gracias por la invitación.


 
Pero cada quien paga lo suyo, ¿eh? jajajaj Para nada, con gusto te invito unas tortas y de pasada unas helodias.


----------



## Marcelot

Argótide: *Las loncherías en BC son restaurancillos que ofrecen comida corrida, y no hacen tortas.*

 Mensaje de planta malintencionada: ¡Argótide!
¿Cómo es la comida corrida?
Es que me estoy partiendo de risa entre tanta corrida y tanta torta (pongo una pizca de picardía española para la primera y bastante de argentina para la segunda y me queda una frase de lo más ).

No, en serio, ¿qué es?
¿Cómida rápida?

Saludos de planta que lleva mucho vicio... .


----------



## mirx

De veras Argótide, ¿qué es comida corrida?
¿Es lo mismo que "a la carte"?


----------



## Argótide

mirx said:


> De veras Argótide, ¿qué es comida corrida?
> ¿Es lo mismo que "a la carte"?



¡Jajajj! ¡No sabía que la "comida corrida" no es conocida en todo México! Simplemente se trata de una cantidad limitada (tres o cuatro) de platillos ya preparados, que casi siermpre varían de día en día. La mesera iría a tu mesa y te diría: "Hoy tenemos pollo en mole, enchiladas rojas, higado encebollado y chiles rellenos" para que escojas lo que prefieres. Cada platillo casi siempre es acompañado con frijoles, arroz y naturalmente, tortillas. 

Sí, Marcelot, entiendo que lo de "corrida" te suene bastante cómico y tal vez hasta algo repugnante.


----------



## Marcelot

No Argótide, sólo cómico .

En Sevilla, la famosa "comida corrida" serían los platos que tienes en el "menú".

Saludos de fotosíntesis  (es que ya tengo hambre, entre tanta comida y tanta corrida ).


----------



## Jellby

Marcelot said:


> En Sevilla, la famosa "comida corrida" serían los platos que tienes en el "menú".



O "menú del día", por especificar.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

No, una cosa es pedir a la carta, y otra la comida corrida.

Una comida corrida sería, por ejemplo:
Sopa de fideo
Carne a la tampiqueña
Flan

A veces te dan a escoger entre dos entradas, dos platos fuertes y dos postres.


----------



## Z a z a

Sí, a veces se nos olvida que el pan Bimbo es de México.  Yo siempre he escuchado sándwich y siempre he escrito sándwich. Cuando dicen bocadillo yo pienso en lo que sirve en algunas conferencias importantes, como cuernitos rellenos de carne o tartaletas de ensalada.

Cuando una persona dice "emparedado" me suena a que la persona que lo dijo se está dando sus aires


----------



## Z a z a

No me dí cuenta de que ya se estaba hablando de comida corrida 

Para mí la comida corrida es comida casera que se vende en un restaurante muy pequeño, donde normalmente tienes para escoger dos o tres entradas, platos fuertes, postres y aguas (uno de cada uno). Suelen ser muy baratos, y son para comer en el lugar.

No son lo mismo que las cocinas económicas, donde tú escoges el número de raciones que quieres de los platos que quieras, que son además para llevar.


----------



## Betildus

Z a z a said:


> Cuando una persona dice "emparedado" me suena a que la persona que lo dijo se está dando sus aires


¡Qué dándose aires ni que ocho cuartos!. Mira lo que dice el Larousse:
*EMPAREDADO*, A adj. y n. Recluso por castigo, penitencia o propia voluntad.
 2. *Bocadillo preparado con dos rebanadas de pan*.

Sólo que a ese "*bocadillo*" se le puede poner: queso, jamón, hamburguesa, tomates, lechugas, mayonesa y un largo etc. etc...y se transforma en un "*bocadote*", entonces ahí es cuando deja de ser sandwich (recuerda que sandwich era bocadillo) y colorín colorado...



Z a z a said:


> No me dí cuenta de que ya se estaba hablando de comida corrida
> 
> Para mí la comida corrida es comida casera que se vende en un restaurante muy pequeño, donde normalmente tienes para escoger dos o tres entradas, platos fuertes, postres y aguas (uno de cada uno). Suelen ser muy baratos, y son para comer en el lugar.
> 
> No son lo mismo que las cocinas económicas, donde tú escoges el número de raciones que quieres de los platos que quieras, que son además para llevar.


¿"comida corrida"?, primera vez en mi "cortísima vida"  que la escucho. Me imaginé a alguien corriendo, llega, come algo rápido y sigue corriendo, ¡uf! me cansé de sólo pensarlo . Aquí le llamamos el "Menú del día", generalmente es más de uno, o sea, pueden ser varias opciones...y no tan baratas como en tus tierras.
Y si vienen a Chile, no olviden pedir el "choripán" (con pan francés obvio) antes del asado o parrilla como le llaman en otros lugares.

Saludos


----------



## ieracub

Betildus said:


> Pensándolo bien, acá usamos mal el término sandwich, ya que no se trata de un simple "bocadillo" para nosotros tampoco. Deberíamos llamarle EMPAREDADO y con mayúsculas ya que son, generalmente, enormes.


 Después de Alemania, somos el mayor consumidor de pan en el mundo, 100 Kg anuales per cápita, unos tres panes diarios, ¡así es que tenemos el ganado derecho de llamarlo como queramos!

Nada mejor que una buena y crujiente marraqueta con palta por las mañanas.



			
				Betildus said:
			
		

> Y si vienen a Chile, no olviden pedir el "choripán" (con pan francés obvio) antes del asado o parrilla como le llaman en otros lugares.


 Eso. Y el que sirven en los restaurantes antes de que te traigan lo que pediste con una buena dosis de pebre cuchareado.

Lo que no les recomiendo es uno de carne que se prepara _in situ _y se vende a las afueras de los estadios, conocido como *sánguche de potito *(potito = culito), y que nunca he sabido de qué m. está hecho. 

Saludos.

*pebre**.*
*1. *amb. Salsa en que entran pimienta, ajo, perejil y vinagre, y con la cual se sazonan diversas viandas. Sí, más o menos.
*3. *m._ Chile._ Puré de patatas.     Jajajajajaja. ¿Perdón?

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Hotu Matua

En el español hablado en el norte de México, el significado original de la palabra _lunch _en inglés ha evolucionado: como frecuentemente los estadounidenses incluyen sándwiches para esa hora del día, ahora nosotros asignamos al sándwich como tal el término *lonche.*

_"Vi a José comiéndose unos lonches de jamón y queso que le había preparado su mamá."_
_"Compré pan Bimbo para prepararte unos lonches."_


----------



## Betildus

ieracub said:


> Eso. Y el que sirven en los restaurantes antes de que te traigan lo que pediste con una buena dosis de pebre cuchareado.
> 
> *pebre**.*
> *1. *amb. Salsa en que entran pimienta, ajo, perejil y vinagre, y con la cual se sazonan diversas viandas. Sí, más o menos.
> *3. *m._ Chile._ Puré de patatas.     Jajajajajaja. ¿Perdón?
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


 
 ¡Horror de horrores! la RAE se equivocó, jamás, léase bien, *jamás* en Chile hemos llamado pebre al puré de papas/patatas.

El *Larousse* anda más cerca:
*PEBRE* n. m. o f. Salsa compuesta de pimienta, ajo, perejil y vinagre.
Dije, más cerca no más, porque tampoco es exactamente eso. (Ya le daremos la receta)


----------



## Violeta.74

Hotu Matua said:


> En el español hablado en el norte de México, el significado original de la palabra _lunch _en inglés ha evolucionado: como frecuentemente los estadounidenses incluyen sándwiches para esa hora del día, ahora nosotros asignamos al sándwich como tal el término *lonche.*
> 
> _"Vi a José comiéndose unos lonches de jamón y queso que le había preparado su mamá."_
> _"Compré pan Bimbo para prepararte unos lonches."_


 
Ajem! 

Pues al parecer cada sitio y cada región y cada ciudad y tal vez hasta cada familia tiene su matíz para _sandwich._
Según yo y a lo que he escuchado en el mismísimo noroeste, *no* relacionamos *lonche* del lunch en inglés. Yo lo adjudicaba a ciudades como Guadalajara (centro de México), cuando una vez ví un letrero de "lonches" y me fuí con la finta de que era: 
- (1) sandwich o torta (mexicana y no pastel ) de jamón, de pavo, vegetariano, etc.
- (1) ensalada / sopa
- (1) agua
Pero no, era una *sola* torta (mexicana)

Lo que sí es que nadie pone en duda que todos son buenísimos. Y ya me me dio más hambre.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Argótide said:


> ¡Jajajj! ¡No sabía que la "comida corrida" no es conocida en todo México! Simplemente se trata de una cantidad limitada (tres o cuatro) de platillos ya preparados, que casi siermpre varían de día en día. La mesera iría a tu mesa y te diría: "Hoy tenemos pollo en mole, enchiladas rojas, higado encebollado y chiles rellenos" para que escojas lo que prefieres. Cada platillo casi siempre es acompañado con frijoles, arroz y naturalmente, tortillas.
> 
> Sí, Marcelot, entiendo que lo de "corrida" te suene bastante cómico y tal vez hasta algo repugnante.


 
Acá se le dice así a los retaurantes que tiene solo un menú o maximo cuatro tipos de carnes, con los mismos contornos.



Jellby said:


> O "menú del día", por especificar.


 
 exactamente



Violeta.74 said:


> Ajem!
> 
> Pues al parecer cada sitio y cada región y cada ciudad y tal vez hasta cada familia tiene su matíz para _sandwich._
> Según yo y a lo que he escuchado en el mismísimo noroeste, *no* relacionamos *lonche* del lunch en inglés. Yo lo adjudicaba a ciudades como Guadalajara (centro de México), cuando una vez ví un letrero de "lonches" y me fuí con la finta de que era:
> - (1) sandwich o torta (mexicana y no pastel ) de jamón, de pavo, vegetariano, etc.
> - (1) ensalada / sopa
> - (1) agua
> Pero no, era una *sola* torta (mexicana)
> 
> Lo que sí es que nadie pone en duda que todos son buenísimos. Y ya me me dio más hambre.


 
Acá un lonche, sería una merienda, y un sandwiche definitivamente con pan cuadrado.... ( jamon , queso, tomate, lechuga, o lo que apetezca...)
Saludos

Rosangelus


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

ToñoTorreón said:


> Ah, es que en México si lo haces con pan francés ya no es sandwich, es una torta o un lonche (dependiendo de la ciudad).


 
Aquí no usamos el término *tortas *para referirnos a algo preparado con pan, así que aunque la gran mayoría de sándwiches se preparen con *pan de molde*, pues a los otros (aunque no sean muchos) también los llamamos *sándwiches*, o simplemente *pan con* algo (pan con pollo, pan con jamonada, etc.).

Aunque poco a poco el pan de molde esté más presente en las mesas peruanas, la gran mayoría del consumo se basa en el pan del día ("francés", "de labranza", "ciabatta" y otros) horneado en la panadería de la esquina.

Y aquí el *lonche* es la comida que se sirve a veces a media tarde (entre las 4 y las 6, más o menos) y que consta de una bebida como el té, café o leche, y sándwiches o bocaditos (postres, empanadas, tartaletas y similares). Se sirve cuando uno ya no quiere comer nada por la noche, o cuando hay visitas por la tarde.

Atentamente,


----------



## Z a z a

Betildus said:


> ¡Qué dándose aires ni que ocho cuartos!


 
No te enojes  Ya sé que es más correcto "emparedado", pero por estos rumbos es más común escuchar "sándwich", de ahí la opinión que se tiene sobre la gente que usa "emparedado".


----------



## abbaaccddc

ieracub said:


> Lo que no les recomiendo es uno de carne que se prepara _in situ _y se vende a las afueras de los estadios, conocido como *sánguche de potito *(potito = culito), y que nunca he sabido de qué m. está hecho.



De intestinos de vaca, más precisamente del recto. Hace unos días dijeron en la televisión que los sánguches de potito tienen muchas menos bacterias que lo esperable debido a la alta temperatura de cocción. Cuidado con los sándwiches de jamón con palta (aguacate) en los estadios chilenos.


----------



## ieracub

Hola, abbaaccddc:





abbaaccddc said:


> De intestinos de vaca, más precisamente del recto. Hace unos días dijeron en la televisión que los sánguches de potito tienen muchas menos bacterias que lo esperable debido a la alta temperatura de cocción. Cuidado con los sándwiches de jamón con palta (aguacate) en los estadios chilenos.


 ¡Gracias! Gran duda disipada y buen dato. Me habían contado varias teorías respecto del nombre. Una de ellas decía relación con el mal olor que desprendía la carne al cocinarla y, la más graciosa, que eran sándwiches bastante contundentes, sólo en apariencia, pues la contundencia, para que se viera, iba sólo por la orilla del pan, pero mientras te lo comías descubrías que en el centro faltaba el relleno. ¡Tenían un hoyo al medio! 

Bien, me doy cuenta de que no eran ciertas. 

Saludos.


----------



## clares3

En Murcia y alrededores se utiliza sándwich si es de pan Bimbo y bocadillo si es de pan de corteza. Sólo en Cataluña he oído decir sándwich cuando era con pan de corteza, del de toda la vida. 
También se utilizó mucho en Murcia (ahora parece que desaparece) el término "chambi", una corrupción de sándwich, para referirse a ese helado que se hace con dos pastas y el helado enmedio. 
Clares3


----------



## chics

Hola, buenos días.

Perdonad que seamos tan pesados y que siempre estemos con lo mismo, aunque no tenga nada que ver... pero si no lo hago yo, yo dirá otro: es sobre la salsa chilena de pimienta ¿sabéis que *pebre* es *pimienta* en catalán? 

Aquí no se usa nunca *sandwich* ni *emparedado*. Sandwich todo el mundo sabe lo que es, entendiendo: un bocata frío de pan de molde. Pero emparedado ya cuesta más, conozco gente que piensa que un emparedado de carne es carne rebozada. Yo sólo lo sé porque o decían en unos dibujos animados doblados en america, y veía el dibujo del bocadillo.

Lo habitual aquí para un bocadillo frío de pan de molde es toda esta expresión, o sin el _frío_, que se sobreentiende. Mucha gente le llama *pan bimbo*. Yo sí oí *pan inglés* hace tiempo, pero se ha ido sustituyendo por el *pan de molde*. Cuando es caliente aquí le llamamos *biquini*. Un biquini a secas es de jamón y queso, un *mallorquín* es de sobrasada y queso (en sitios buenos, de Mahón), de otra cosa es un *biquini de*; por ejemplo un _biquini de pollo con salsa_.

Pensaba que *sandwich* no se usaba tampoco en el resto de España.
Durante la dictadura de Franco (40 años hasta fin de 1975) estaban prohibidas todas las lenguas excepto el castellano. Por lo tanto la palabra _sandwich_ también, que ya se referiría sólo para bocadillos de tipo inglés. Los locales que quisieran venderlos tenían que usar la imaginación en sus cartas... para este tipo de cosas era habitual un "de la casa" o el nombre del local, aunque esto requería que "el tipo de cosa" fuese realmente bueno, para representar el local. En Barcelona, como comentaba TPS, hay una discoteca muy conocida llamada *Bikini*, en la que servían un sólo tipo de bocadillo de tipo inglés, ligero, caliente, con jamón y queso. Fue extreadamente popular tomarse uno a altas horas de la noche, o a la vuelta. Le pusieron el nombre de *bikini*. El nombre se popularizó tanto que otros locales, no sólo de Barcelona, empezaron a usarlo. Ahora se suele escribir* biquini* y como decía antes es el nombre genérico que usamos en Cataluña para este tipo de bocadillos.
No sé si aún venden bikinis en esta sala...

Ahora unos de los bocadillos "after" más populares son los de un bar que está en la calle París. Son también calientes y con queso, pero de pan de barra. Nunca se llamarán _París_. 

Saludos lluviosos.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

clares3 said:


> En Murcia y alrededores se utiliza sándwich si es de pan Bimbo y bocadillo si es de pan de corteza. Sólo en Cataluña he oído decir sándwich cuando era con pan de corteza, del de toda la vida.
> También se utilizó mucho en Murcia (ahora parece que desaparece) el término "chambi", una corrupción de sándwich, para referirse a ese helado que se hace con dos pastas y el helado enmedio.
> Clares3


 
Anda, pues ahora que lo dices, éso sí que siempre ha sido un "sándwich" por aquí. Lo de "chambi", Clares, está súper bien: lástima que digas que esté desapareciendo...


----------



## Antpax

chics said:


> Hola, buenos días.
> 
> Perdonad que seamos tan pesados y que siempre estemos con lo mismo, aunque no tenga nada que ver... pero si no lo hago yo, yo dirá otro: es sobre la salsa chilena de pimienta ¿sabéis que *pebre* es *pimienta* en catalán?
> 
> Aquí no se usa nunca *sandwich* ni *emparedado*. Sandwich todo el mundo sabe lo que es, entendiendo: un bocata frío de pan de molde. Pero emparedado ya cuesta más, conozco gente que piensa que un emparedado de carne es carne rebozada. Yo sólo lo sé porque o decían en unos dibujos animados doblados en america, y veía el dibujo del bocadillo.
> 
> Lo habitual aquí para un bocadillo frío de pan de molde es toda esta expresión, o sin el _frío_, que se sobreentiende. Mucha gente le llama *pan bimbo*. Yo sí oí *pan inglés* hace tiempo, pero se ha ido sustituyendo por el *pan de molde*. Cuando es caliente aquí le llamamos *biquini*. Un biquini a secas es de jamón y queso, un *mallorquín* es de sobrasada y queso (en sitios buenos, de Mahón), de otra cosa es un *biquini de*; por ejemplo un _biquini de pollo con salsa_.
> 
> Pensaba que *sandwich* no se usaba tampoco en el resto de España.
> Durante la dictadura de Franco (40 años hasta fin de 1975) estaban prohibidas todas las lenguas excepto el castellano. Por lo tanto la palabra _sandwich_ también, que ya se referiría sólo para bocadillos de tipo inglés. Los locales que quisieran venderlos tenían que usar la imaginación en sus cartas... para este tipo de cosas era habitual un "de la casa" o el nombre del local, aunque esto requería que "el tipo de cosa" fuese realmente bueno, para representar el local. En Barcelona, como comentaba TPS, hay una discoteca muy conocida llamada *Bikini*, en la que servían un sólo tipo de bocadillo de tipo inglés, ligero, caliente, con jamón y queso. Fue extreadamente popular tomarse uno a altas horas de la noche, o a la vuelta. Le pusieron el nombre de *bikini*. El nombre se popularizó tanto que otros locales, no sólo de Barcelona, empezaron a usarlo. Ahora se suele escribir* biquini* y como decía antes es el nombre genérico que usamos en Cataluña para este tipo de bocadillos.
> No sé si aún venden bikinis en esta sala...
> 
> Ahora unos de los bocadillos "after" más populares son los de un bar que está en la calle París. Son también calientes y con queso, pero de pan de barra. Nunca se llamarán _París_.
> 
> Saludos lluviosos.


 

Muy buena Chics, me descubro . Siempre había tenido la duda de donde vendría lo de bikini.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## lamartus

Antpax said:


> Muy buena Chics, me descubro . Siempre había tenido la duda de donde vendría lo de bikini.



Me uno a Ant: gracias por la explicación. 
Esa acepción de bikini siempre había sido un misterio para mí pero ahora tiene todo el sentido del mundo.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

chics said:


> Hola, buenos días.
> 
> Perdonad que seamos tan pesados y que siempre estemos con lo mismo, aunque no tenga nada que ver... pero si no lo hago yo, yo dirá otro: es sobre la salsa chilena de pimienta ¿sabéis que *pebre* es *pimienta* en catalán?
> 
> Aquí no se usa nunca *sandwich* ni *emparedado*. Sandwich todo el mundo sabe lo que es, entendiendo: un bocata frío de pan de molde. Pero emparedado ya cuesta más, conozco gente que piensa que un emparedado de carne es carne rebozada. Yo sólo lo sé porque o decían en unos dibujos animados doblados en america, y veía el dibujo del bocadillo.
> 
> Lo habitual aquí para un bocadillo frío de pan de molde es toda esta expresión, o sin el _frío_, que se sobreentiende. Mucha gente le llama *pan bimbo*. Yo sí oí *pan inglés* hace tiempo, pero se ha ido sustituyendo por el *pan de molde*. Cuando es caliente aquí le llamamos *biquini*. Un biquini a secas es de jamón y queso, un *mallorquín* es de sobrasada y queso (en sitios buenos, de Mahón), de otra cosa es un *biquini de*; por ejemplo un _biquini de pollo con salsa_.
> 
> Pensaba que *sandwich* no se usaba tampoco en el resto de España.
> Durante la dictadura de Franco (40 años hasta fin de 1975) estaban prohibidas todas las lenguas excepto el castellano. Por lo tanto la palabra _sandwich_ también, que ya se referiría sólo para bocadillos de tipo inglés. Los locales que quisieran venderlos tenían que usar la imaginación en sus cartas... para este tipo de cosas era habitual un "de la casa" o el nombre del local, aunque esto requería que "el tipo de cosa" fuese realmente bueno, para representar el local. En Barcelona, como comentaba TPS, hay una discoteca muy conocida llamada *Bikini*, en la que servían un sólo tipo de bocadillo de tipo inglés, ligero, caliente, con jamón y queso. Fue extreadamente popular tomarse uno a altas horas de la noche, o a la vuelta. Le pusieron el nombre de *bikini*. El nombre se popularizó tanto que otros locales, no sólo de Barcelona, empezaron a usarlo. Ahora se suele escribir* biquini* y como decía antes es el nombre genérico que usamos en Cataluña para este tipo de bocadillos.
> No sé si aún venden bikinis en esta sala...
> 
> Ahora unos de los bocadillos "after" más populares son los de un bar que está en la calle París. Son también calientes y con queso, pero de pan de barra. Nunca se llamarán _París_.
> 
> Saludos lluviosos.


 
¿Entonces no permitían la palabra sandwich, pero bikini sí? Se que el nombre de la prenda viene del atolón, pero también existen las Islas Sandwich. ¿Cómo habrán hecho para justificar Bikini?


----------



## chics

ToñoTorreón said:


> ¿Entonces no permitían la palabra sandwich, pero bikini sí? Se que el nombre de la prenda viene del atolón, pero también existen las Islas Sandwich. ¿Cómo habrán hecho para justificar Bikini?


Pues no lo sé. En aquella época (el local tiene más de cincuenta años) ni siquiera se permitía usar el dos piezas de baño.


----------

